# Problem with Pictus Catfish



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Last Wednesday I added a new Pictus Catfish to my 29 gallon tank. So far I haven't noticed any problems between him and my other fish. I have noticed however, that since I got him, I am constantly finding at least one of my 3 Zebra Snails turned upside down on the bottom of the tank. I turn them back over and they seem fine. Will the Pictus Catfish eat the snails? Or is he just knocking them over when looking for food? Also, how long can a snail be upside down? I'm not always home to turn them over right away and I am afraid they could die from not being able to move or eat.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, I don't think it would be a problem with the snails upside down, cause they crawl upside down. Anyway, they're pretty cheap to buy so it...oh wait those are zebra snails...


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I realize that they crawl upside down. But that is when they're on something. on the bottom of the tank they have nothing to hold onto so they're kind of stuck upside down. And I also realize that they are easy to replace, but I would prefer not to. So I would like to know if I need to move them in with my Betta so the Pictus doesn't eat them, or if they are safe with the Pictus.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

don't worry about the snails...they can right themselves ..


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, I wasn't sure. Does this mean the Pictus won't eat them then?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm..don't really know..have not kept pictus for many moons...not a fan of them..


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Why not? This is my first one and the only problem I'm having with him is turning over the snails.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pictus catfish are primarily predators...plus ; i am more interested in community fish and breeding...


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah, I see. I also prefer community fish, but when I saw Pictus catfish at the pet store I really liked how active they were, and of course, the long whiskers. He is probably the last fish I will be adding to my tank though. Now all I have to look forward to is more plants and being able to hatch the eggs my corys keep laying.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Am I confused? I thought pictus cats were serious nocturnal ambush predators, and will eat anything that fits in their mouths (which are suprisingly large!) The fish I thought was a pictus, grows very quickly, and needs a 55gal or larger tank...not really a good fish for the tank described by Kirrie. Am I thinking of some other catfish, perhaps? just wondering...A friend had what I thought was a pictus, and it wiped out her tetras. It was so peaceful and even bashful in the day, we couldn't believe it was the culprit. But at night, a totally different fish appeared. I'm not trying to sound alarmist;I am wondering if we are talking about the same fish. If we are, I wouldn't have one in my aquarium.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nope...you are talking about the pictus alright...they become quite voracious....


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm...I've been hearing so many different things about this fish. Most of the people I've talked to have said as long as he is not being aggressive towards my other fish, it should be ok. And Ive had him almost a week now and it hasn't caused any problems besides tipping the snails :/ I'll keep an eye on him though. If he does end up causing trouble I'll move him or I have another week to take him back.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

every fish is a little different, kirrie. For instance, I have had a dwarf gourami in every tank I had thru the years--some have been gentle, timid little guys, while others have been the undisputed rulers of the tank! Just keep in mind that young ones, like the pictus you probably bought, do not behave the same when they reach adulthood. Just ask any cichlid owner-the juveniles may get along beautifully, then as they mature, fights to the death break out. My friend's pictus showed no signs of predatory behavior until it was several months old. I hope yours is different!


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Of course, if he does disagree with your current tank inhabitants, that would be a great excuse for another tank, which is a good thing!


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Haha yes. Another tank would be great. But at the moment in my bedroom alone I have a 29 gallon, a 5.5 gallon, and a 1.5 gallon with a sick tetra in it. My dad doesn't like the fact that I already have 3 filters running. So unfortunately, if this fish starts to cause problems, he might have to go. I don't know where, but there's no way I can convince my dad to let me have another tank. It's a nice thought though. X)


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Also, I've read a lot more about the Pictus and it seems that no one can say the same thing about them. Some say they're really aggressive, others say they get along great with others. Some say a 29 gallon is way to small, others say they're fine as long as they have places to hide. So I guess I will just have to wait and find out. So far so good


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i currently have two pictus in my 90g they can get anyware from 6" to 1' depending on the species. I'm sure you mustve gotten it from a petsmart or retail fish store. My two behaive polar opposites due to the age difference the older of the two is usually calm but extremly aggressive during his night time feedings and the younger tends to be very timid.they also perfer being in groups but its not always the case some do fine alone. Sand is preferred substrate for them since they like to sift through it and swim brushing the surface with their whiskers. i dont know how big zebra snails grow but i do know pictus eat snails. Mine are usually eating the malaysian trumpet snails and keeping them in check


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

My Pictus died from a fungal infection of some sort two weeks after I bought him. I believe he got it from the pet store. But thanks for the info


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

no problem and sorry to hear that i grabbed my pictus mainly for the whiskers too lol


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

They are also schoolers, and don't do as well when kept alone. I've seen many instances where they just sort of waste away by themselves.


----------

